

Ask HN: Hour 34 at Startup Weekend Indianapolis, Whatcha think? - ninjabutton

Hi All,<p>We are here at Startup Weekend Indy finishing hour 34.  As a fellow HN'r (Coxymoney), I'd love to get some feedback.  We got it in our heads to build a startup in the homemade brew space.  We left 10 hours into the weekend, went home crashed, and came back into the room stoked.  Only to find out the original "pitch man" had fallen not only out of love, but into hate with the idea.  We all immediately did the same, feeling funny that we hadn’t known how we all truly felt about the company.<p>Fast forward to day 2 – we broke out the whiteboard and started making magic happen.  Within an hour, Ninja Button was born.  NinjaButton is a button creation and comparison tool designed to optimize conversion rates.  We provide an easy solution to track the effectiveness of your buttons.  Better buttons mean bigger profits. 
As a community that gives kick ass advice, we thought that you all could certainly provide some good insight into what is missing/needs fixing in the conversion optimization and website button space.  Any thoughts you care to share, we'd love to hear.  In any case,  the highlights for our product are as follows:<p>1) Split Testing
2) Geared toward users with little knowledge of web management
3) Tiered pricing model with a monthly subscription
4) Suggestive and measured advice on a button’s placement, style and text
5) Saving time and cost (sorry IT invoice guy)<p>Well that's it.  We are now rounding out our 34th hour and, with only 20 hours till launch; any input would be pure awesomeness!<p>Please feel free to fire away!
======
ninjabutton
Anyone?

